# Trailer remodel-Picture/Help



## eriecutemoutfitters

Gentleman-

I have a issue with space in my 6x12 Aluminum trailer. Bottomline is that in order to facilitate layout boats decoys blah blah blah, the space inside the trailer is limited in such a way that I need to mount a full size spare outside the trailer. Please look at the attached picture and provide comments on set ups you have seen benefits, shortfalls ect. I can't say that I have ever seen anything constructed like this before but it came to me last night right before I fell asleep.

Thanks in advance for information, ideas, criticism ect.

Erie


----------



## Kelly Hannan

You must be pulling this trailer with a truck, put the spare in the truck.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

Pulling it with a trailblazer :eyeroll: plus I want something that will be permanent on the trailer so I don't have to worry about forgetting it makikng space for it ect.


----------



## mallardhunter

why dont you put a storage box on the front and put both the battery and tire in there?


----------



## dakotashooter2

Get a mounting bracket that fits on the tongue like a boat trailer uses.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

I dont have the fullsize spare yet but looking at the limited space out on the tounge I think I may mount the tire up underneath the tounge much like a spare tire rides under a vehicle and then keep the battery on top.

A storage box would be ideal but because it's a Vnose the trailer tounge isn't wide enough to facilitate that.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

careful mounting under tongue, it could drag going in the field or entrances.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

Yeah I looked at it last night again and it will hang entirely to low for underneath the tounge. I'm going to have to do the above the wheel well mount.


----------



## cut'em

I'd shy away from mounting it on the side of the trailer. The constant vibration and flex on the spot will cause the aluminum to stress and crack. I'd consider getting a basket to mount on the roof or even throwing a set of tubes in your tires to greatly reduce the chance of a flat and run without it. (no cross country trips of coarse). You could always lay the tire down up front in the V, then build a false floor over top of it from one side to the other, Have it so you slid the tire under it, maybe put a set of jumpers, tow strap, and a short handle shovel in there and close it up with a hinged door. What are we talking maybe 8" rise in the floor up front?
Just my two pennies,
Dale


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

cut'em said:


> I'd shy away from mounting it on the side of the trailer. The constant vibration and flex on the spot will cause the aluminum to stress and crack. I'd consider getting a basket to mount on the roof or even throwing a set of tubes in your tires to greatly reduce the chance of a flat and run without it. (no cross country trips of coarse). You could always lay the tire down up front in the V, then build a false floor over top of it from one side to the other, Have it so you slid the tire under it, maybe put a set of jumpers, tow strap, and a short handle shovel in there and close it up with a hinged door. What are we talking maybe 8" rise in the floor up front?
> Just my two pennies,
> Dale


Trap door would work awesome! I have never thought of that. I can run it between the the framing as well to not jeopordize the structural integrity.


----------



## SNOTS




----------



## Old Hunter

Cutem is right it will put a lot stress on the trailer wall. I am dealing with he same problem on my hunting and tool trailer. I want to have a spare but dont want to loose space in either trailer. I think it would be better to mount the spare behind the fender and build a frame that taps into the botton horizontal frame of the trailer. It would relieve the vertical stress.


----------

